# Pictures I have collected over the years....From the Internet...



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2019)

Pictures I have collected from the internet, that I hope to print one day... Does anybody else have those kinds of pictures... Here are some examples...





Just the color alone on this one...









This one has been one of my favorites for years and years... Love it


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2019)

Have many many more, but will save them for many other days...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Have many many more, but will save them for many other days...


Great stuff! Thanks.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## charry (Jul 23, 2019)

beautiful horse


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 24, 2019)

This one is from our Property...


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## nan (Jul 28, 2019)

beautiful pictures mike4lorie, I especially like the animal ones.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## tortiecat (Aug 19, 2019)

Why print them when you see them on the internet anytime?  Just wondering.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2019)

Because... some are soo Gorgeous, and would look great in our decor...


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2019)

I love looking at black & white pictures, especially facials, and really look at the picture, and think how they are feeling, or what they might be thinking...


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## jerry old (Sep 23, 2019)

The pictures of the adult females are erotic.


----------



## Suzy623 (Sep 23, 2019)

These are beautiful pictures.  I get pictures off the internet too, mostly landscapes. I have a jigsaw puzzle program and I can use the pictures as puzzles. One of my favorite pastimes.  If anyone is interested, the program is BrainsBreaker.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## jerry old (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks Mike4, your pictures are appreciated, that moon picture from within the canyon, the  rope bridge in Ireland,
really good stuff, your post are eagerly anticipated.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## 911 (Oct 27, 2019)

Most of the pictures are very nice. You are going to need a lot of ink and paper. I am partial to trains, so even the picture showing rails with the moon in the backdrop is great.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 28, 2019)

911 said:


> Most of the pictures are very nice. You are going to need a lot of ink and paper. I am partial to trains, so even the picture showing rails with the moon in the backdrop is great.



Probably have millions of pictures saved... So many excellent photographs on the net... Love trains and tracks also... I'll dig some of my favorites up and post for you @911 ... Think I posted one of my BIG time favorite awhile ago... maybe you saw it, the old steam train at night...

This one...


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## 911 (Oct 28, 2019)

Trains are what connected the East to the West back in the day. The rails were significantly important when the Industrial Age began.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks @mike4lorie for sharing these beautiful photos.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Oct 30, 2019)

This whole thread is nothing short of SPECTACULAR! I'm really enjoying it. You have an eye for it.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## 911 (Oct 30, 2019)

Trains are the best. I was fortunate enough to ride on a train from Harrisburg, PA to Chicago, IL on 1 trip and then a few smaller trips. I would thoroughly enjoy doing a train ride out to the west coast. My grandparents, who lived in West Virginia, lived across the street from a set of rails and a main switching station just a few miles away. When we would vacation there, I would watch the trains all the time. When the Amtrak would go by, I would stand out on the porch and wave. The engineer would occasionally give the whistle a quick blast.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Nov 1, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 73430
> 
> 
> View attachment 73431
> ...


I saw Freddie the Leaf up there, still hanging on.


----------



## drifter (Nov 1, 2019)

This is a fantabulous shot. There are many great shots you have captured
but this one and Freddie the Leaf are my favorites.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 3, 2019)

Keep those great pics coming @mike4lorie! I've seen most of them before  and even had lots of em' saved to my puter when it crashed years ago so it feels good to enjoy them again, thanks 
I've smartened up and now save pics to my flashdrive....


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Nov 4, 2019)

love love love all these photos....you sure know how to pick 'em. In post #79, third one down...magestic


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Nov 5, 2019)

Boy, I'd hate to hit one outa bounds

That caddy would take forever


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Nov 5, 2019)

Great great pics, Mike



The purity of a child's mind is so fetchingly transparent 

They're lessons relearned as to where one's thoughts should reside


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 5, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Great great pics, Mike
> 
> View attachment 80316
> 
> ...



Thanks, @Gary O', Gives me lots of pleasure sharing the pics I saved over the years...


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 9, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 80300
> 
> 
> View attachment 80301
> ...


I have all the above autumn pics saved to my flashdrive @mike4lorie from years ago...just luv em!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 9, 2019)

And those B/W photos with the backgrounds faded are the best!


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 10, 2019)

Got all those gorgeous autumn pics saved already that I post on another site for others to enjoy like you do here @mike4lorie ....my favorite season by far....


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 15, 2019)

Just luv all these pics of each season!


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## george-alfred (Nov 30, 2019)

What a collection ?? brilliant


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

george-alfred said:


> What a collection ?? brilliant



Thank you, George...


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Nov 30, 2019)

Nice, very nice, Mike


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2019)

You have such exquisite taste.
Thanks for sharing these with us.
Those motorcycle pictures are so hot. ❤


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 30, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Have many many more, but will save them for many other days...


Those are great pictures, I have printed some of my favorites n made a collage.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Nice, very nice, Mike



thanks @Gary O' 




Keesha said:


> You have such exquisite taste.
> Thanks for sharing these with us.
> Those motorcycle pictures are so hot. ❤



I am glad you are enjoying them @Keesha, I believe I have many more of them, and I will look for them for you!




Lvstotrvl said:


> Those are great pictures, I have printed some of my favorites n made a collage.



That was my idea @Lvstotrvl  When I started to collect them, Now have many CD's full of pictures... Anybody have an idea what they might like, and I'll see if I have any of them for you...


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## george-alfred (Dec 5, 2019)

Nice pictures Mike


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2019)

......and this is my tree.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2019)

*@mike4lorie Your pictures are outstanding❣*


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2019)

@mike4lorie, as always, amazing!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 30, 2019)

Makes me feel like I'm right there, up close, enjoying all the beauty and depth of that place, without having to travel to be there!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 30, 2019)

What superb pics in here..WOW!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2019)

Where is this?  I feel like I have been in this place.  It is so familiar.  Thanks.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## terry123 (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 26, 2020)

The leopard's markings are truly amazing!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 26, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 89186
> 
> 
> View attachment 89187
> ...


Spanky and Our Gang Comedy was the best....any pics with kids in it are precious....


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 7, 2020)

Eeeks those long fangs are scary  but again their markings are beautiful.....


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm particularly fond of this one




Reminds me of an old girlfriend


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Feb 16, 2020)

Leopards are beautiful cats. They will actually take their kill up into the tree and eat there. This way, it avoids most predators. Leopards will generally sleep in trees. I was watching NatGeo Wild one day and the show was about Big Cats. They showed a leopard just waking up and a small Gazelle walking under the same tree. The leopard stood up on the limb and jumped down on top of the Gazelle. Then, he grabs the animal by the back of the neck and takes it up the tree to eat it there. I thought , “Wow, talk about opportunity.”


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2020)

My goodness, @mike4lorie, such spectacular images you've collected. I just loved looking at all of them. Thank you!


----------



## Lynk (Feb 16, 2020)

Very interesting pictures.  I love looking at them.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 16, 2020)

The winter pics are my favs.....may I post a few of my own? Thanks for the views Mike


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Mar 4, 2020)

Here is a beautiful site. A United plane taking off from Liberty Airport in Newark with New York City in the backdrop. I did this many, many times. It's actually more beautiful at night.


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Mar 7, 2020)

Oh, Mike-
These last few with an ethereal perspective are lovely

Nicely done


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2020)

I took The Great Ocean Road trip in the State of Victoria, Australia in 2002. I'd seen photos of the 12 Apostles (there are now 8), and to see them in person literally took my breath away.


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2020)

More thrilling eye-candy @mike4lorie. Again, thank you!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2020)

The Wieliczka Salt Mine, in the town of Wieliczka, southern Poland, lies within the Kraków metropolitan area. 

Everything is carved fom salt.

https://www.wieliczka-saltmine.com/


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> The Wieliczka Salt Mine, in the town of Wieliczka, southern Poland, lies within the Kraków metropolitan area.
> 
> Everything is carved fom salt.
> 
> https://www.wieliczka-saltmine.com/



That is so awesome @RadishRose , Thank you so much for sharing...


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

And then the reality of winter...


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Mar 7, 2020)

Man...this one sends me back to the cabin



Right from the porch;


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

The way I look every day, there's nothing better @Gary O'


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 27, 2020)

Wow - just WOW - amazing collection of scenic photos.  I'm so glad that I spent some time here this morning.  As I sit inside, under stay-at-home orders, these take me to far off places!  Thanks!


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2020)

What a spectacular collection, @mike4lorie.  Thanks for sharing these gems with us.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Apr 27, 2020)

I started out looking over the pages, became enthralled.
I forgot all about pushing like buttons (and other options);
especially like photos of tier farming.  

Snow-no thank you, had enough of that in the army.
As always, will come back once I had my coffee and
as always, good stuff, good stuff!


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

jerry old said:


> I started out looking over the pages, became enthralled.
> I forgot all about pushing like buttons (and other options);
> especially like photos of tier farming.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Jerry, I think almost every day I go back and look at the pictures I have saved over the years, helps me remember how beautiful the world, people, nature is, especially on how we are surviving the sick world around us... It's just a memory to me, to keep me going, and to keep me strong, But I am so happy YOU and others are enjoying it as well...


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)

Would you be brave enough to go down on that glass slide?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)

Edge Walk CN Tower, Toronto


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2020)

These are all so beautiful @mike4lorie  , thanks for sharing.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Aug 20, 2020)

like the abandoned  vehicles with trees growing through them


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 20, 2020)

I think this is very cool and romantic.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 20, 2020)

This garden is so gorgeous!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2020)

Great pics Mike of nature at its finest....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 23, 2020)

This is recent but I thought it to be interesting.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Nov 27, 2020)

Great pics, Mike

Wonderful to thumb thru


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Great pics, Mike
> 
> Wonderful to thumb thru


Thanks, Buddy... Got like 100 CDs of pictures like this... Saved them over the years... Glad YOU enjoy them the way I do... The world is so beautiful to look at...


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2020)

_*For me, there is nothing more beautiful to see than the smile on a Childs face.*_


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> _*For me, there is nothing more beautiful to see than the smile on a Childs face.*_
> View attachment 135797



That is so true Sassycakes... So very true... There are so many wonders among us, in front of us...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2020)

This garden is so beautiful.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 1, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This garden is so beautiful.
> View attachment 136674


Reminds me of Butchart Gardens.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 1, 2020)

I'd venture to say that it is Butchart Gardens.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 14, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 139319
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Third picture down... jut LOVE that cabin/lodge!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you so much for post these beautiful pictures!  I LOVE the black and white and the railroad train pictures!  and streams! and moon pictures!
You have the eye of an artist!


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)

LOL... I wish... My drawing or painting is stickmen, or my 2.5-year-old Grandson can drop better than I @Gaer... But I do love looking at pics of colour, black and white...Puts me into a mother world of exploring...


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 18, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 140088
> 
> 
> View attachment 140089
> ...


Well now, that's just crazy!

One slip and you're gone!


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 19, 2020)

I have many of these in my collection for my group on facebook.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 21, 2020)




----------

